# Water On Top Of Rear Slide



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

I just finished camping for the night in the panhandle of Florida, it rained all night and into the morning. I had to break camp in the rain and I am still new to this TT stuff and did not realize there could be water on top of the slide. There was water under both sides of the bed, getting the couch, bench seat and floor wet when I stopped today to camp. How do I keep the water off or get it off of the slide when it has been raining? I have an 2008 18RS.

Thanks for any advise you can give me.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great question.
First, I would have expected the seal ( the flapper one at the top) to scrub the water off the top of the slide, or at least most of it as you pushed it in.

Secondly, if it does not, then could you put a bit of front to back lean on the trailer as you push in the slide. That may make it too difficult to push in the slide. How about a side to side lean on the trailer?

If you had a small ladder with you, you may be able to squeegy the top off with a broom and a wrag.

Thanks, for the post as I will now keep this in mind when packing up in the rain.

Gary


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

If I suspect water on the bed slide I slowly push the slide in and wait for the water to squiggy off. If you take your time and wait for the water to drain as you are pushing the slide in, most of it will not make it into the trailer. As mentioned, giving the trailer a bit of tilt will encourage the water to drain as you push the slide in.


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I will take a look at the top of the slide to see if the squeege is working and tilt the trailer next time it rains.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

We would usually check up there for debris and squeegee anything off. I would also keep towels to wipe down the sofa or to leave on the sofa and tv table.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can add a slide out awning that would stop the water from getting on your slideout. Here is how it looks on one of our slideouts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just like the other's said. Always try to keep the trailer slightly off level if rain is forcast. With the OB, we pushed the rear slide in slowly to reduce water intrusion. You will always get some inside though. You can use a squeegee, but then you need a ladder to reach up there too.


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

More good ideas. The awning looks really nice and I will put it on my list of things to get for the OB. Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Minpinny said:


> More good ideas. The awning looks really nice and I will put it on my list of things to get for the OB. Thanks again for all of the help.


Just to warn you, there hasn't been a lot of sucess finding awnings for the rear bed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I always level the 21RS slightly down at the rear. Not only does this keep the water from coming in from the rear slide, but any rain water or air conditioning condensation runs off at the back of the trailer. I don't like for the runoff to be dripping next to the entry door. It is too big a temptation for my sons to play in and then track mud into the trailer. Also, I don't like being dripped on when accessing the storage compartment.

Be sure to sweep off your slide as well. I have been amazed at just how many leaves and needles collect there.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Minpinny said:


> I just finished camping for the night in the panhandle of Florida, it rained all night and into the morning. I had to break camp in the rain and I am still new to this TT stuff and did not realize there could be water on top of the slide. There was water under both sides of the bed, getting the couch, bench seat and floor wet when I stopped today to camp. How do I keep the water off or get it off of the slide when it has been raining? I have an 2008 18RS.
> 
> Thanks for any advise you can give me.


Slide Toppers. Easy and inexpensive to make.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> More good ideas. The awning looks really nice and I will put it on my list of things to get for the OB. Thanks again for all of the help.


Just to warn you, there hasn't been a lot of sucess finding awnings for the rear bed.
[/quote]

If you want an awning for the rear slide, you will have to make your own. There is a thread on here from one of our PNW Outbackers who did just that, and it turned beautifully. I'll see if I can find it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ashamutt (Oct 25, 2010)

PDX_Doug said:


> More good ideas. The awning looks really nice and I will put it on my list of things to get for the OB. Thanks again for all of the help.


Just to warn you, there hasn't been a lot of sucess finding awnings for the rear bed.
[/quote]

If you want an awning for the rear slide, you will have to make your own. There is a thread on here from one of our PNW Outbackers who did just that, and it turned beautifully. I'll see if I can find it.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Hey Doug,

Do you know where that thread is? (about the rear slide cover)
We just purchased a Jayco 26P and we need a rear slide topper.

thanks for any info.


----------

